# Green Bars on 46" Westinghouse LCD HDTV



## Wesdawg784 (Jan 1, 2011)

This problem started a while ago. There are two green bars on my TV screen. One runs down the left side vertically, and is about an inch wide. Another runs across the top which is about a centimeter wide. It only does this on the HDMI input. I have tried switching cables and sources, and that didn't help. Also, if this helps (again only in HDMI) the TV cannot show anything below 720P. The picture will be scrambled. Any help?:4-dontkno
Edit: A friend of mine told me that it was my video processing chip going bad. I don't know if he was right, but just thought I'd let you know.


----------

